# i just replaced my macbook HD and now my screen wont turn on... help?



## nillinu (May 2, 2008)

It turns on and i can hear the drive spinning. 
I tried putting the old one back in. Yes i am using the casing... 
I did take all the screws on the back off first because i was going to clean out the inside fans..
...but i did not open it i just put the screws back in.. yes all the screws are in
Could someone help me... right now i am without my macbook and am freaking out... 
... i also tried using the mini dvi to svideo and did not get a picture on the television. HELP!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the RAM fully seated? Did you make sure that the hard drive is connected and configured properly? Did you make sure that the backlight was turned on?


----------



## nillinu (May 2, 2008)

if u mean is the ram inserted correctly... yes it is.... and yes i just took the entire thing apart to make sure nothing was wrong with it... the hd is connected properly and so was the ram.... 

when i try to turn it on i can hear the drive and cd discs spin but the screen... power light... or caps lock does not turn on...

this was all after just replacing the HD... so its really odd to me.


----------



## nillinu (May 2, 2008)

does nobody know?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, you must have bumped something, or did not take the correct care and may of shocked something on the inside. At this point, it looks like an Apple repair center will have to take a look at it.


----------



## nillinu (May 2, 2008)

thanks. i figured it out.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

You figured it out...

What was it?? I'm a little curious. :smile:


----------



## MONOBLANCO13 (Aug 13, 2008)

nillinu said:


> thanks. i figured it out.


WHAT WAS IT MINE IS DOING THE SAME THING


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You replaced the hard drive, and it won't turn on, or did it just quit working?


----------

